# Slipanlagen in S.-H. und in Mecklenburg Vorpommern



## Bellyboatangler (13. November 2002)

hier geht es zur HP! :m


----------



## Heringsbändiger (13. November 2002)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## marioschreiber (13. November 2002)

Für Großenbrode fehlt aber noch dasBaltic-Trolling-Center 
Slippen für 10€, und für einen Aufpreis auch mit Winde.
Und die Anlage ist devinitiv besser wie die an der Marina.

Ich war vorgestern mal wieder da, und es wurden in der Zeit (zwei Stunden) immerhin 4 Trollingboote geslippt.
Die warscheinlichkeit da gleichgesinnte zu treffen ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Udo Mundt (13. November 2002)

So sieht das aus Mario!
War mal bei der Marina und wollte slipen, Kette mit Schloß vor und kein Hafenmeister zu erreichen.
Wie sieht es denn im Winter beim Tollingcenter aus?


----------



## marioschreiber (13. November 2002)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist das ganzjährig offen.
Es war sogar von Ganzjahres-Liegeplätzen (!) die rede.
Außerdem die Möglichkeit Gerät einzuschließen und kostenlos zu parken.

Es soll auf über 100 (nochmal !) Liegeplätze ausgebaut werden.

Desweiteren ist damit begonnen worden ein &quot;Hüttendorf&quot; zu bauen, aber da liegen die Arbeiten momentan auf Eis.
Gerüchte sagen das nur so eine Art &quot;Lauben/Schuppen&quot; beantragt waren, aber das scheinen richtig schöne Häuschen zu werden. Bleibt für den Betreiber nur zu hoffen das er nen ganzen mist nicht wieder abreissen muss.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

War heute mal da und hab Fotos gemacht.
Da ich nicht ins AB-Fotoalbum komme (?), hab ich sie angehängt.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

Hier die Rampe !


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

Hier dad &quot;Hüttendorf&quot;!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

Eins hab ich noch !
Der Rettungskreuzer &quot;John T. Essberger&quot; ist immer in der Nähe!


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. November 2002)

Prima InFo Mario#6 
Von dem Hüttendorf habe ich auch schon gehört, sollte schon dieses Jahr fertig sein. Man möchte das sich diese Ecke zum Mekka für Kleinbootfahrer entwickelt. Warum nicht. :z


----------



## Ace (14. November 2002)

Bin zwar nicht so´n Bootsfreak, liegt wohl daran das ich keins hab  (ausser meiner Miniaturausführung und da braucht mann keine Slipanlage :q )

*Aber die  Anlage sieht echt stark aus, vor allem die Hütten*#6


----------



## Nordlicht (15. November 2002)

vor ca. einem halbem jahr wollte doch mal irgendeiner die slipanlagen aus schleswig-holstein in die database stellen. ich habe demjenigen damals sämtliche untelagen von fehmarn gepostet....hat einer ne ahnung wer das gewesen ist und warum das bis heute nicht geklappt hat ???


----------



## HeinzJuergen (16. November 2002)

Wozu braucht Ihr den Slipeinlagen? :q  :m  #h 
Petri Heil 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. November 2002)

Um den Slip von deiner Uschi anzuziehen, wozu sonst? ;+  :m


----------

